# Pigeon pics & Questions ?



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

Recently (on March 28), 2 pigeon chicks hatched on top of my unused swamp cooler. Today the younger one started flying in bursts. As I was able to observe it closely, I noticed some pox-like marks on its beak and near its eyes. I know zilch about pigeons. 

thanks

Can anyone tell me what the problem is ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is most definitely Avian Pox and two pretty nasty cases of it. Avian pox is caused by a virus so there is no real "medicinal" treatment for it, but birds suffering from pox do need very good supportive care. Can you bring those two youngsters in and look after them or get them to a rehabber? If you will tell us where you are located, we may be able to assist in finding someone to care for these pigeons.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, by the way!

Terry


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for the info. I am located just around the corner in New Delhi, India.  

Ahh...so I noticed today morning that these youngsters were chasing daddy pigeon to feed it. And daddy was avoiding them as hell. Probably he found their ugly beaks repulsive or else he wanted avoid getting Avian pox. 

Momma pigeon is on another egg laying round I fear, she has again gone back to her nest and is staying put since the past 2 days. She isn't bothered about anything at all.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, definitely Poxvirus and there seems to be more than your fair share over
"around the corner" in India. It is instinctual for them to stay away from other
sick birds even their own off-spring, so it seems that these two will be on their
own. Are you able to bring them inside or provide outdoor shelter and care
for them for approximately one month?

fp


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

Damn, daddy and mommy look to me like they are indeed staying away. I do not like this at all. They are the ones who gave this to the youngsters in the first place. Sigh !

Personally I am raw at handling birds, I might ask my mother to catch hold of both and apply some medications. OR I will try to take it in to any one of the local SPCA branches.

But tell me once these pigeons spend around 1 month with any caregivers, can they ever be left loose again ??


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

they need 1 month care so that they can easily find there food and water and stay healthy and not infect other birds. its not difficult. they can be relased when there are no symtoms of pox


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Almondnine,

It really would be best if you/your family took in these two youngsters and fed and generally looked after them until they are well. They can be released once the pox is gone and they have grown up, are fully feathered, and flying well.

I know nothing about your SPCA in India, but would caution you to be very careful in turning over sick birds or animals to them. Most SPCA's have limited funds, limited staff, and limited resources in general .. sick creatures that they may not know much about are likely to be euthanized right away.
Hopefully your SPCA is not that way, but I would still suggest caution on your part.

Incidentally, neither you nor your family or other pets (unless you have other birds) can get the pox these young pigeons have, so they pose little bad health potential for you.

Terry


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, I know a few around here that have a 'No-Kill' policy. 

but considering the fact that it is quite warm here at the moment, humidity levels are quite low (around 24%), and also Daddy pigeon is grudgingly feeding the baby. Momma Pigeon is sitting just next to them all the time. 

Also I am feeding the pigeons with a trail-mix of various lentils/brown rice etc for past few days also giving it clean water. So that they do not have to go searching for any food esp from an unhygienic source. 

Is it possible that this pigeon-pox might just go away by itself ?? Or is it likely to be fatal. 

Both Daddy and Mommy seem uninfected.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Almondnine,

It will either go away on its own if the birds are very strong and healthy and being cared for by the parents, or they will die. You are the one right there on the scene and the one best able to tell how well the youngsters are doing.

If it were me, I'd take them in and look after them. BUT .. I'm not you nor in your circumstances.

My GUESS is that without help from you or someone that both these babies will not make it .. I could be very wrong, but then again, I could be very right.

I wish I could give you a "for sure" answer, but I cannot. My recommendation is still to take the young pigeons in and care for them.

Terry


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

OK I have decided to take the pigeons in, what should I feed them. I have supply of Vit A and Multivitamins with me right now. 

Can I tube feed Vit A mixed in cold milk ?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

almondnine said:


> OK I have decided to take the pigeons in, what should I feed them. I have supply of Vit A and Multivitamins with me right now.
> 
> Can I tube feed Vit A mixed in cold milk ?


No milk for pigeons, they cannot digest it. You can give water.
Vitamin A is good, but do not give more than once a week.
You can feed them what the parents feed them, seeds. You can grind them, mix with water and tube.
Or you can give them baby bird formula if you can find it in India.

Reti


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, I had a nagging fear that the 'treatment' would be worse than the 'disease'. 

So Guess what ! My mother when apprised of the situation got hold of one of the chicks and fed it with

drum roll...

Cold milk, she says that it is what is best for such boils on the skin. 

And she returned the baby in a open utility basket whose base has been covered with plastic bags of various kinds. 

Now my apt is on the 7th floor, that is how the pigeons selected my place in the first case. 

In between our efforts to catch the babies the mother flew off, leaving behind 2 eggs. Ofcourse I have promptly boiled it and kept it right back where it was. 

In all this the other pidge-jr avoided getting caught and sat on the verandah grill for some time, now it too is nowhere to be seen. At present there is nobody on top of the 'swamp cooler'.

Now how am I ever going to face these pigeons ?

Upd: the mother is back.


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

What really happens when a pigeon is fed milk ? Is it fatal to it. 

Or merely results in some bouts of indigestion ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

almondnine said:


> What really happens when a pigeon is fed milk ? Is it fatal to it.
> 
> Or merely results in some bouts of indigestion ?


No, they starve to death without the proper nutrition. This is not something trivial or that can wait .. the bird(s) need to be on proper nutrition. Mammal milk isn't an acceptable "food".

Terry


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

i dont know where some people get the idea that milk is good for pigeons. Its not. Please dont feed it milk again, if you have any doubts of giving it any treatmeant make a post here and people with such great experience will come along and answer your question.


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> No, they starve to death without the proper nutrition.
> 
> Terry


that's the reason I wanted to feed it, since I felt the parent weren't giving due attention to the birds since past 2 days, probably because its beak looked so horribly deformed with pox like lesions. My mother has some experience with pigeons & birds since they used to live in a farm. And she got hold of one baby and opened its beak while I used a dropper to feed it with err ..."milk".  

A mistake that we made was to keep it in an open utility basket after feeding it with milk thinking, it would not try to fly off. But it did exactly that.  

but after that, we were unable to catch the other baby as well since we are on the 7th floor and pigeon flew 2 stories below, I guess, when my mother got near it. I think it is a few floors below somewhere because I could hear its sounds during night. But visually I can't locate it. I can only hope that its daddy will feed it. 

With our limited skillsets, we have tried our best.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

if its down somewhere a predator can get it easy. please try to find it


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it safe to catch a squab with a 'wet towel' ... is there any risk of injury ?

We could have got both of them had we used something like this yesterday.


thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

almondnine said:


> Is it safe to catch a squab with a 'wet towel' ... is there any risk of injury ?
> 
> We could have got both of them had we used something like this yesterday.
> 
> ...


That's fine .. good idea .. just be sure that you are up to properly caring for them if you catch them. If not .. best to leave them where they are and hope that the parents continue to care for them.

Terry


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello Gents & Ladies, 


I am pleased to inform you that both the sweeties in question have survived through the grace of God. I already have snaps of them, but not very clear because it is through a net. I recognized them instantly due to the length of their beaks which is unique in the entire pigeon population around my apt. Also the boils on their beak and near the eyes have completely resolved, there are scars remaining which again are good identification


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)

WIll try for a closer pic, but until then ...


----------



## almondnine (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear they're well.  
Now for that resizing and brightening


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope I'm not offending anyone, but I really do have to get this out... It's too bad that no one could take those babies in. It would have been nice if they could have been brought in, put in a cage, and fed a mix of seeds, maybe even a little hand feeding formula, some vitamins and given lots of TLC. I understand there may have been certain circumstances that did not allow for that to be done... But it's really too bad that it couldn't be. I'm glad to hear that they survived, though.


----------

